# Han! Han!



## Des Grieux

Salve, esiste un equivalente dell'onomatopea francese «_han! han!_» in italiano?
Saluti.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Che vorrebbe dire?
Il cui contesto sarebbe?


----------



## Des Grieux

Paulfromitaly said:


> Che vorrebbe dire?
> Il cui contesto sarebbe?


Non so neppure io cosa significhi. Il contesto: un uomo ha lasciato cadere un pesante crocifisso sulla testa di una donna per ucciderla. Potrebbe essere dunque un'interiezione che esprime uno sforzo.


----------



## matoupaschat

_Han! Han!_ è l'onomatopea che si accompagna tipicamente a uno sforzo che si fa a scatti, specialmente a colpi di ascia o di mazza. Mi sa che oggigiorno si sente più spesso nelle competizioni sportive, per esempio di tennis.  Va anche bene per indicare che si tira con la corda o si spinge qualcosa di pesante, ma sempre a scatti.


----------



## Des Grieux

matoupaschat said:


> _Han! Han!_ è l'onomatopea che si accompagna tipicamente a uno sforzo che si fa a scatti, specialmente a colpi di ascia o di mazza. Mi sa che oggigiorno si sente più spesso nelle competizioni sportive, per esempio di tennis.  Va anche bene per indicare che si tira con la corda o si spinge qualcosa di pesante, ma sempre a scatti.



Ma va bene anche in italiano? Non l'avevo mai sentita prima...Se sì, la lascio così.


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi dispiace, non lo so, non sono italiano e vivo fuori d'Italia.  Prendi un fumetto e guarda cosa gridano i tagliaboschi quando lavorano con l'ascia...


----------



## Des Grieux

matoupaschat said:


> Mi dispiace, non lo so, non sono italiano e vivo fuori d'Italia.  Prendi un fumetto e guarda cosa gridano i tagliaboschi quando lavorano con l'ascia...


 Ok, vedrò...


----------



## simenon

Ciao Des Grieux,
il dizionario Garzanti ita-fr dice han: (pl. _invar.) inter. e s.m. (suono di chi compie uno sforzo fisico) issa!; hop; ah._


----------

